# Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Needs Wonderful Homes For Our Goldens!



## cubbysan

Wow, there are some beautiful dogs on your website. Boise especially tugs at my heart.

Bumping this up...


----------



## cubbysan

bumping up


----------



## jackie_hubert

Wish I could take them all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Bumping Up!*

DVGRR you've got some gorgeous dogs available and what a fantastic selection.

Love all your Sugar faces that are available.


----------



## Karen519

*Anyone looking to foster or adopt*

Anyone looking to foster or adopt, look at DVGRR's babies for adoption!!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...Golden Retriever Dog Forums&txt=www.dvgrr.org

They have a MEET AND GREET THIS SATURDAY. Look at FIRST POST HERE.


----------



## vcm5

You've got some great dogs - I have my hands full with my last rescue but next time I am getting a dog I will certainly check it out!


----------



## MittaBear

Wow, you've really got some beautiful goldens! I've been wanting to get Chester a brother/sister for a few months now. I've been checking out DVGRR from time to time since I'm not too far from the area, but unfortunately, the time isn't right for us yet. I would love to be able to adopt one! I hope you've been finding some good homes.


----------



## FinnTastic

bumping up

Volunteered today. They have some real sweethearts. Logan was a love bug and Justice was just so sweet. I can't believe she and her brother are still there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

FinnTastic said:


> bumping up
> 
> Volunteered today. They have some real sweethearts. Logan was a love bug and Justice was just so sweet. I can't believe she and her brother are still there.


Good for you, that's great. I've been voting for them daily in the Shelter Challenge. 

My favorites are Gracie and Shelby-they're beautiful. Wish I could talk hubby into two more.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up for DVGRR-don't forget to vote for them in the shelter challenge!


----------



## Karen519

*Dvgrr*

Don't forget to vote for DVGRR!!


----------



## Muddypaws

Thank you for voting. BTW you can vote from your computer and your phone everyday!!  You can also have them send a daily reminder.


----------



## FinnTastic

bumping up for dvgrr


----------



## Muddypaws

Rescue site voting has started again, please vote for DVGRR

Good news, our adoption application has just been approved!! We are waiting for the volunteer application to be approved for becoming a foster home. We are all so excited and hope it will be approved soon. I am excited and scared all at the same time, but I just want to help/give back to these incredible dogs and Darby & Kirby would make great mentors, especially for PM dogs and dogs the need to learn how to live in a home. So Excited!!


----------



## Muddypaws

Bumping up - please vote - Thanks!!


----------



## Karen519

*Voted*

I voted for Delaware Valley Golden!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

I do vote every day...........


----------



## Karen519

*Dvgrr*

*Please vote for DVGRR everyday http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3 
and please checkout their beautiful GOLDEN RETRIEVERS FOR ADOPTION!!!
They have 50 Golden Retrievers for adoption!!*
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ww.dvgrr.org&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13188577117901


----------



## goldprof

Too bad they don't serve central VA. Every rescue I contact does not serve my area.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

goldprof said:


> Too bad they don't serve central VA. Every rescue I contact does not serve my area.


Which groups have you contacted? Here are the two listed that serve VA and the first one also serves WV.

There's also *ALMOST HEAVEN GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE* located in Hampshire County WV-Delary, WV. 

Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary, Inc - A 501(c)(3) Non-Profit Organization


Virginia
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Southeastern Virginia GRREAT, Inc. (SEVA GRREAT) 

*I vote for DVGRR daily!*


----------



## Muddypaws

Bumping up


----------



## Rob's GRs

Muddypaws said:


> Rescue site voting has started again, please vote for DVGRR
> 
> Good news, our adoption application has just been approved!! We are waiting for the volunteer application to be approved for becoming a foster home. We are all so excited and hope it will be approved soon. I am excited and scared all at the same time, but I just want to help/give back to these incredible dogs and Darby & Kirby would make great mentors, especially for PM dogs and dogs the need to learn how to live in a home. So Excited!!



I just saw this post of yours and wondered if there are any updates for any adoptions or your volunteering?


----------



## Muddypaws

Rob's GRs said:


> I just saw this post of yours and wondered if there are any updates for any adoptions or your volunteering?


We got our approval to adopt/foster but haven't been contacted yet on that note as we want to foster at this time. DVGRR has kennel space for ~ 35 dogs so they usually only foster hospice or on a foster to adopt basis. I really want to work with the puppy mill dogs to help them learn to live in a home and with people so hopefully we can be a "next step" after PHL. Mine may never make it in the traditional people Therapy Dog (to rambunctious still) but they would make excellent TDS for other dogs. 

DVGRR has ongoing adoptions, they just updated the website. The biggest news is that Scout was just adopted after almost a year in residence. But several others have found their fur-ever homes too.

Sarah updates the FB page constantly and you can find all the recent adoptions there, please find and "like" them at https://www.facebook.com/DVGRR Scout had is own page "Adopting Scout" and I think Gracie and Shelby will inherit it now.

Their website at DVGRR - Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Inc. - You can find adoption updates there too.

Thanks for asking Rob.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Muddypaws said:


> We got our approval to adopt/foster but haven't been contacted yet on that note as we want to foster at this time. DVGRR has kennel space for ~ 35 dogs so they usually only foster hospice or on a foster to adopt basis. I really want to work with the puppy mill dogs to help them learn to live in a home and with people so hopefully we can be a "next step" after PHL. Mine may never make it in the traditional people Therapy Dog (to rambunctious still) but they would make excellent TDS for other dogs.
> 
> DVGRR has ongoing adoptions, they just updated the website. The biggest news is that Scout was just adopted after almost a year in residence. But several others have found their fur-ever homes too.
> 
> Sarah updates the FB page constantly and you can find all the recent adoptions there, please find and "like" them at https://www.facebook.com/DVGRR Scout had is own page "Adopting Scout" and I think Gracie and Shelby will inherit it now.
> 
> Their website at DVGRR - Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Inc. - You can find adoption updates there too.
> 
> Thanks for asking Rob.


I have been voting DAILY for DVGRR in the shelter challenge.

DVGRR does fantastic work with the former Puppy Mill Dogs-I know it's a huge challenge but a very rewarding one working with them.

My Roxy girl is a former puppy mill momma- I know how much work they are, but it's so rewarding to see them blossom.


----------



## Muddypaws

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have been voting DAILY for DVGRR in the shelter challenge.
> 
> DVGRR does fantastic work with the former Puppy Mill Dogs-I know it's a huge challenge but a very rewarding one working with them.
> 
> My Roxy girl is a former puppy mill momma- I know how much work they are, but it's so rewarding to see them blossom.


Thank you. 

I was able to visit their facility a few weeks ago and it is very impressive. They are so devoted to helping Goldens and especially mill dogs. When I see that haunted frightened look in those big brown eyes I just want to help them to find their inner "Golden". I really want to help those dogs.

I met Wendy, Boone and Crocket (Tanya too) bio's are on the web site. The boys were so skittish and I only got a quick sniff, Wendy came to me twice but still just a quick sniff. Tanya is such a sweetie, she came to me for belly rubs, I was sitting on the ground rubbing her belly when the other three came over a quick sniff and to say a brief hello. Jeepers I just wanted to love those pups, they will make wonderful pets one day.


----------



## Muddypaws

*Meet & Greet - today (11/12/2011)*

If you are in the area please stop by to meet the Goldens at DVGRR, from 10 am - 12 pm. Tour of the facility at noon.


----------

